# Boots are expensive!



## sgreanbeans (Dec 12, 2011)

So I am looking to get new boots, being a non-gaff climber in the beginning, I always used Cat boots with the gecko soles. Now that I am climbing with a broken body, I use them all the time. The cat boots are not working well. Heel is not deep enough. Time to breakdown and get some real boots, whatcha use and what is the cheapest place to get them. Been looking online  Me no wanna spend 400 dollhairs

You are my favorite __________________________


----------



## Norwayclimber (Dec 12, 2011)

boots are like treework, quality costs....

Pfanner Klima Air Tirol Fighter Chainsaw Protection Boots | TREEGEAR Arborist Supplies Australia for spikes

and a pair of Scarpa Scarpa Charmoz GTX Boot - Men's from Backcountry.com when pruning


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 12, 2011)

Best quality climbing boot for the little money prolly the Hoffman drualiner like $260 you can get a carolina lineman boot for around $140 but I dont know how good they are.


----------



## deevo (Dec 12, 2011)

I've had a pair of Danners for the last 2 years, well made, no complaints about them, still in good condition. They were on the high side though $425.00


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 12, 2011)

These look good for the money upper by redwing lower by Hoffman the big key is they have hoffmans dual shank

10" Gore-Tex Lineman Boot Regular Toe & Steel Toe - Hoffman Boots - For all your Boot Needs


----------



## flushcut (Dec 12, 2011)

I use Viberg 16" linemen boots $600 but are soooo very comfy on the spurs. Before I was wearing Redwings which just didn't have the arch support I needed.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 12, 2011)

Redwings is what I have, paid $200 back in 2000 for them. They are great in the tree, but I switch them out for a lighter/no heal boots once I hit the ground. I just can't walk for crap in high heels........lol.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

I use a cheap pair of service boots for most my climbing, I like the sticky soles. I keep a pair of these on the truck for climbing on spikes. http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=51809+105D&catID= Good boot for the money. I can't ware those high lineman boots they cut off my circulation to my feet so they go numb after a while.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 12, 2011)

I love my hoffman boots I got from baileys. They were a little over $200, 3 week wait to get them. I have climbed with the caralina boots, and my feet hurt after like 20 mins. I can stand in the hoffmans all day.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wesco but they are expensive I get about 2-3 years out of a pair. when i try another boot i seem to loose confidence they just feel solid when on the pokers.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 12, 2011)

Georgia Steel Toe Waterproof Logger Boot, G7313, Georgia - Georgia Boot I was at the local farm-hardware store and seen these on a discount shelf. They were priced at 65 bucks and I ask if they could do any better and got them for 50. Its been to cold out to try them but for fifty bucks I will give em a try.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 12, 2011)

Boulet Men's Packer 11" Western Boots I bought a pair of these last spring and wore them most of the summer.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 12, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> Redwings is what I have, paid $200 back in 2000 for them. They are great in the tree, but I switch them out for a lighter/no heal boots once I hit the ground. I just can't walk for crap in high heels........lol.



This is what I use to, and on long climbs....but for short climbs and ground work Im using merrell perimeter leather gore-tex hikers, very comfy and dont hurt like the loggers.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 12, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I use Viberg 16" linemen boots $600 but are soooo very comfy on the spurs.QUOTE]
> 
> I have the same boots. Worth every penny.
> 
> Especially after 8 hrs on spurs.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you guys really experiance problems with spikes and low heeled boots? Yes, Redwings SUCK! Oww oww oww.

Deevo, I don't even want to know what's living in there.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 12, 2011)

Picked up a pair of custom wesco's this fall.. talk about expensive. Got some Zamberland's this spring for pruning, comfortable but they didn't last... and at almost $300 for a pair that's pretty depressing.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 12, 2011)

deevo said:


> I've had a pair of Danners for the last 2 years, well made, no complaints about them, still in good condition. They were on the high side though $425.00



I like Danners myself but i didn't pay no $425 for them. I used to get a pair of non steel towed for a $180 from the amish mall until they discontinued them. I cant find anything like them for that price


----------



## Iustinian (Dec 12, 2011)

*I just got Redwings this summer.....*

Product Detail

Once you get past the break in (1-2 weeks) these boots are amazing, waterproof and very very comfortable. Easy to stand on spikes, and comfy to climb on. I used to only wear CAT, then switched to hiking boots, but the redwings are so comfortable I can't imagine buying anything but these in the future. Price was like $265, they seem very durable, but we'll see.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 12, 2011)

Iustinian said:


> Product Detail
> 
> Once you get past the break in (1-2 weeks) these boots are amazing, waterproof and very very comfortable. Easy to stand on spikes, and comfy to climb on. I used to only wear CAT, then switched to hiking boots, but the redwings are so comfortable I can't imagine buying anything but these in the future. Price was like $265, they seem very durable, but we'll see.



Those are nice, look more comfy than my loggers.
My loggers are broken in, but always hurt when dragging, chipping, bucking and moving around, but there fine climbing in though...mine are 12in. high with gore-tex, steel toe...on the heavy side.


----------



## Iustinian (Dec 12, 2011)

woodsman44 said:


> Those are nice, look more comfy than my loggers.
> My loggers are broken in, but always hurt when dragging, chipping, bucking and moving around, but there fine climbing in though...mine are 12in. high with gore-tex, steel toe...on the heavy side.



Yea, there are a bit of a bustard for the first or second week, but for the price, I think you'll like them, and love them after they break in. So far they are tuff as hell especially with the protection on the heels and toes and I would honestly wear those boots over a pair of tennis shoes even in the office or just out walking around -- very comfortable.


----------



## imagineero (Dec 13, 2011)

not sure if they are sold outside of australia, but if you are in aus then 'argyle' by 'steel blue' are great boots in or out of spikes. Reasonably lightweight, good strong shank, waterproof and comfortable to wear with no break in time needed. Downside is you only get about 12 months out of a pair. They're about AU$150.

Shaun


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2011)

Iustinian said:


> Product Detail
> 
> Once you get past the break in (1-2 weeks) these boots are amazing, waterproof and very very comfortable. Easy to stand on spikes, and comfy to climb on. I used to only wear CAT, then switched to hiking boots, but the redwings are so comfortable I can't imagine buying anything but these in the future. Price was like $265, they seem very durable, but we'll see.



These boots look nice. The only problem I see it that there made in China. Buy american made.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool beans, thanks fella's. I will do a bit of studying on all these links. I was looking at some Ugs too, although I don't think I will be as sexy as the girl I seen wearing them.
Redirect Notice
(present to you all for the help!)

@ Danno- yeah, they will start to slide/roll over the heel on the Cat boots, the heal has a bevel, its not square. I love them for pruning, they SUCK for removals!


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 13, 2011)

Just go with the Ugs


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Dec 13, 2011)

These are the ones I just bought a few months ago because they were steel toed and waterproof. Would have preferred a 10 inch high boot and gore-tex but these have been really good so far. Also made in the USA which is a big plus to me.

Chippewa Boots Rugged Outdoor Logger #26341


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 14, 2011)

I have tried to buy all American, German saws don't count! But I do believe in buying local and buying only stuff made here in the U.S. of freakin A! Doesn't always happen that way, but I try! So should all of you, especially Reg, Ekka and Coryimba!


----------



## Tdaz250 (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got 2 pairs of whites boots. They are real comfortable, one of them i just got back from being rebuilt. 

White's Boots, Hunting Boots, Pac Boots, Work Boots, Outdoor Clothing

Very nice quality, made in Spokane, WA


----------



## 802climber (Dec 15, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking, how much did Whites charge you to rebuild them and what level of work did you have done to them?


----------



## capetrees (Dec 15, 2011)

TimberJack_7 said:


> These are the ones I just bought a few months ago because they were steel toed and waterproof. Would have preferred a 10 inch high boot and gore-tex but these have been really good so far. Also made in the USA which is a big plus to me.
> 
> Chippewa Boots Rugged Outdoor Logger #26341



+1

No steel toe though. Foot's too wide.


----------



## rymancm (Dec 15, 2011)

Virtually every Hotshot and Smokejumper in the country wears Whites. That says a lot because they live in their boots. I wouldn't own anything else.


----------



## tree md (Dec 15, 2011)

I know they don't make much of a fashion statement in the tree crowd, but I have been wearing Carolina Highliners for 20 years. To me they are more comfortable than sneakers. Maybe because I am so used to wearing them. Some say they don't last long but mine last me 2-3 years (and that is heavy climbing) and always have.

American made and about $140 bucks.


----------



## Tdaz250 (Dec 16, 2011)

It was 230...For my dry-foot "outdoorsman" pair to be rebuilt. When i sent them in they were to the point of the bottoms separating at the sides. I got em from my step dad, so i wore them till they were dead. He got a new pair and i sent mine in...the ones i got back from being rebuilt looks pretty close to the brand new ones...only part they reuse is the upper section that you lace with up your leg...everything else was new. Insides were new...virtually a new boot...cept its about 35% cheaper then a brand new pair.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 16, 2011)

These are my boot of choice I can get them for a $180

Danner - Quarry? Plain Toe Brown Work Boots - Boots


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a pair of these asolos a few weeks ago and am very happy with them.
Asolo Sasslong Gore-Tex® Backpacking Boots (For Men) - Save 30%
I bought mine for 137.00 which, IMO, is a heck of a good deal. I had a pair of lighter weight asolos i wore during the summer and I like them as well.They held up well,only problem was in the fall one of the lace hooks broke off which kinda upsets the lacing process lol. The only reason it broke was cuz of using a pantin. Not something the designers would have thought about.
I had some wescos. They lasted 2 years and the soles started coming off. Plus my foot started feeling "sloppy" and was like sliding around in them. I hate that. Dude from Viberg (at TCIA show) said soles came off cuz they dont use brass nails like Viberg. They use steel which rust. His story seemed to make sense cuz they was sure as hell rusted. I was gonna have my wescos rebuilt. The cost of the rebuild was fine. Problem was I had to pay shipping there AND shipping back. Now all of a sudden the cost of a rebuild was 75 or 80 % the cost of a new pair! AND..I would be without my boots for "about 2 months". I ended up buying a pair of Thorogood loggers. 200 bucks and I think they are fine. They say "made in USA". Plus I dont wear the loggers day in and day out like i did in my younger days. I still like em on the bigger take downs but otherwise the "mid weight hiker" works better for me on the residental work I do.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Dec 17, 2011)

capetrees said:


> +1
> 
> No steel toe though. Foot's too wide.



I may have accidentally posted the link to the one without steel toe, but the ones that I ordered do have the steel toe. I have learned my lesson about not having steel toes.....


----------

